# Rampant homophobia prevalent in dog sports?



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

I have said before that I am new to dog sports. I come from an AKC conformation background where homosexuality is very well accepted. Some of the best around are homosexuals. There is no shortage of respect and there abilities at handling is well known.

I have noticed while browsing the forum that there is a lot of gay bashing and homosexual prejudice. I also notice that the moderators do a good job of preventing fights except they allow the gay people on here to be abused. It really saddens me.

Is this common in protection sports in general or is this just the undertone of this particular internet message board?


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

This isn't going to end well is it?


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I have not noticed any gay bashing on this list. I do know it is not a politically correct list, which makes it great place to come and post on.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I have said before that I am new to dog sports. I come from an AKC conformation background where homosexuality is very well accepted. Some of the best around are homosexuals. There is no shortage of respect and there abilities at handling is well known.
> 
> I have noticed while browsing the forum that there is a lot of gay bashing and homosexual prejudice. I also notice that the moderators do a good job of preventing fights except they allow the gay people on here to be abused. It really saddens me.
> 
> Is this common in protection sports in general or is this just the undertone of this particular internet message board?


We have an indiviual on this board who was appointed as our public relations specialist. His name is Jeff and he will be with you shortly.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

From my perspective I think you are being a tad sensitive, I'm sure also, probably, when you look a little deeper the gay theme seems to tag onto schutzhund. The problem is not so much the gay, but the schutzhund (in those threads).

Lots of homophobia everywhere you look if you try....best not to look for it and just get on with it, and share what you have in common with others. Your name is an interesting anagram by the way....chin up :-D


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I have said before that I am new to dog sports. I come from an AKC conformation background where homosexuality is very well accepted. Some of the best around are homosexuals. There is no shortage of respect and there abilities at handling is well known.
> 
> I have noticed while browsing the forum that there is a lot of gay bashing and homosexual prejudice. I also notice that the moderators do a good job of preventing fights except they allow the gay people on here to be abused. It really saddens me.
> 
> Is this common in protection sports in general or is this just the undertone of this particular internet message board?


I personally have not seen any gays being abused on here.
I have heard of SCHUTZHUND being called gay.

Hell I bet statistically when compared to general population, the overall % of gay women in protection sports is very high.

I am sure you can dig up some name calling of straight people and some use of the word gay, and other "gay" words, but seriously I have not seen any gay people "being abused".

Maybe the gays in protection sports are just not as sensitive as the gays in conformation..really comparable in the dogs too I suppose...

If all the info you can find on here is gay abuse, or all that you notice...there might be a problem, with you.

I challenge you to find one post on here where a gay person on here is being abused...if you do...I will personally ask the moderator to remove it, and I'll buy you dinner. but it is just gonna be dinner, nothing more.

people are prejudiced dude. get over it... everyone is prejudiced in some way shape or form towards some "type" of people....prejudice is far from abuse...t happens all over the world...

I live in a trailer. There are plenty of trailer comments on here too, should I get all bent out of shape about them? Should I be a big Sally beotch and cry to the moderators about it? 

I just made up my mind to train for the gay sport of shutzhund, so now should I whine when people call Sch Gay?

I know gay people that use the word gay all the time.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> We have an indiviual on this board who was appointed as our public relations specialist. His name is Jeff and he will be with you shortly.


*OMG*

He is also the "sensitivity training director", he can help.


----------



## Ron Gnodde (Sep 1, 2009)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I have said before that I am new to dog sports. I come from an AKC conformation background where homosexuality is very well accepted. Some of the best around are homosexuals. There is no shortage of respect and there abilities at handling is well known.
> 
> I have noticed while browsing the forum that there is a lot of gay bashing and homosexual prejudice. I also notice that the moderators do a good job of preventing fights except they allow the gay people on here to be abused. It really saddens me.
> 
> Is this common in protection sports in general or is this just the undertone of this particular internet message board?


Well I have never ever put a post on this forum I grew up in one of the most liberal countries in the world (Netherlands) where gay people go about day to day live just like the rest of us. They live next door etc. never a problem I'm just getting fed up with posts like this. Just train a dog and let the dog do the talking don't start shit before you try.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbEIMNx8xkc

this guy teaches you all you need to know about schH


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

The only thing I can think of off the top of my head that the word "gay" is used is by Jeff O in reference to Schutzhund. And looking "gay" while doing Schutzhund, and everything about Schutzhund being "gay" according to Jeff. I can't ever remember seeing anything saying "So we had this gay guy at club and...."

Me thinks you've over-analyzed this. This isn't Psychology 101, this is a group of, rather brash at times, people with the same interests, none of which is a shared dislike for homosexuals.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

And for those of you who are slow on the uptake....

Name; anagram Theme; gay


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Woah woah guys. I a sorry about the misunderstanding. It seems like when ever somebody disagrees with somebody or does not like somebody else here they insinuate that they are a homosexual or question that persons sexual orientation. I don't think there are a lot of actual gay people on here but I have even seen people's names turned into homosexual acts and used to attack that poster. Also like others mentioned about schutzhound being gay. Its like people here think being gay is a very bad insult


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> Woah woah guys. I a sorry about the misunderstanding. It seems like when ever somebody disagrees with somebody or does not like somebody else here they insinuate that they are a homosexual or question that persons sexual orientation. I don't think there are a lot of actual gay people on here but I have even seen people's names turned into homosexual acts and used to attack that poster. Also like others mentioned about schutzhound being gay. Its like people here think being gay is a very bad insult



dude. quit being so gay and go stack your dog or something.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I really hope this thread does not get locked before our PR guy Jeff gets to post.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> And for those of you who are slow on the uptake....
> 
> Name; anagram Theme; gay


huh? I'm too dumb...don;t get it...please help me oh wise woman.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R3J0HOzzdI&feature=related


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> dude. quit being so gay and go stack your dog or something.



I can only pray that this was meant in jest. It is still a good example of what I talk about


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Like I said show me one post where a gay person is being abused.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I can only pray that this was meant in jest. It is still a good example of what I talk about



there ya go with passive aggressive gayness again. please. [-X


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Hang on, there was all that talk from David F about how he wanted to pull Jeff into his guard. Massive homoerrotic overtones with those threads. I did start to feel a little awkward reading them....
In all seriousness, most working dog people are pretty tollerent of others. Most I know tend to be Libertarian by nature. And Its been years now since Schutzhund organisations have stopped forcing gay people to wear pink fluro vests at all events...........


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

This may help, and he's very good....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcZx0ylgsWE&feature=fvw


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I can only pray that this was meant in jest. It is still a good example of what I talk about


Not in jest, more like "don't get your panties in a twist"  Lighten up a bit.

O/T - I wonder if this is in reference to the gay rodeo video someone posted in (Gerry's?) thread? I got a kick out of that video.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought gay meant happy...gleefull. This is the pits. As soon as a minority group takes over a good common word like gay, it becomes off limits to normal folks so no one gets offended. Damned, the even made movies with names like the"Gay Blade".


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Like I said show me one post where a gay person is being abused.





James Downey said:


> I know!!!! it's sweet owning her....As Raggedy as she is... And I would take her sch3 routine with failing tracking scores and 97's and 99's in protection over that thing you pull out of your crate. ---Actually Danny Craig advertised it, not me.
> 
> you ****ing dummy....Of course I buy dogs from parents I think are the best. I also promote the dogs my friends own. I fail to see where that's bad move.
> 
> And you can talk all the shit you want about Annie and Bico....Annie was a regional champion, One of the craziest biting dogs I have ever seen....That bitch will bite cinder blocks for fun, break teeth off, and keep going. And Bico getting 85 in C is ****ing rock star,compared to the puppet shows you put on. And that's a ****ing fact. And your so none impressed with the dogs coming from that club....your calling them asking if you can work with them. That your spinning your wheels and do not have any good dogs to work....Two faced ******. No wonder they said no.


That is a post from the following thread

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f53/2010-fmbb-results-up-15524/index4.html


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I know Don

I have also seen the word *** on here...

I just assumed it meant the traditional use of the word, a young boy forced to serve other older boys...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> We have an indiviual on this board who was appointed as our public relations specialist. His name is Jeff and he will be with you shortly.


roflmao..I spit soda on my computer screen \\/


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I thought gay meant happy...gleefull. This is the pits. As soon as a minority group takes over a good common word like gay, it becomes off limits to normal folks so no one gets offended. Damned, the even made movies with names like the"Gay Blade".



Exactly Don. 

Joel, why are you so down on gays? Then need to be loved too.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I can only pray that this was meant in jest. It is still a good example of what I talk about


Oh Jesus, a prayer as well as over sensitive, a couple of atheists on here too you know, are you gonna greet about them too ?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I know Don
> 
> I have also seen the word *** on here...
> 
> I just assumed it meant the traditional use of the word, a young boy forced to serve other older boys...



I thought a *** was a hand rolled cigarette? 

I think it's a little queer that Joel is trying to get us to bash on happy people.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Oh Jesus, a prayer as well as over sensitive, a couple of atheists on here too you know, are you gonna greet about them too ?



Maggie darlin, don't bring the god fearing atheists into this conversation. [-o<


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Joel Heffsen said:


> Woah woah guys. I a sorry about the misunderstanding. It seems like when ever somebody disagrees with somebody or does not like somebody else here they insinuate that they are a homosexual or question that persons sexual orientation. I don't think there are a lot of actual gay people on here but I have even seen people's names turned into homosexual acts and used to attack that poster. Also like others mentioned about schutzhound being gay. Its like people here think being gay is a very bad insult


Joel, I am a firm believer in different strokes for different folks. But, here is where we have to part company, while I have never called anyone gay or insinuated they were on a message board, yes, I would take it as an insult if someone insinuated I was gay. I have every right to take it that way just as you have the right to think it complimentary. Agreed though, it has no place on a dog board.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joel Heffsen said:


> That is a post from the following thread
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f53/2010-fmbb-results-up-15524/index4.html


In some countries, _******_ has additional meanings (all dated or rare in the U.S.): a bundle of sticks, a culinary term for herbs or seasoning added to a meal;[4] "****** trim", a style of embroidery in clothing;[5] and *******, which are a kind of meatball.[6] _***_ also has additional meanings: slang for a cigarette (dated in the US[7]), or for hard work and chores. In some UK public schools, ******* was the name given to the practice where a younger boy (a "***") acted as an unpaid servant for an older boy.

I actually thought he was refering to a kind of meatball.......
Damm these words with multiple meanings.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

It's only offensive if you let it offend you.


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> Oh Jesus, a prayer as well as over sensitive, a couple of atheists on here too you know, are you gonna greet about them too ?


Wow I did not mean pray literally. Why are you so sensitive? Maybe because you too do not like the gays?



maggie fraser said:


> The unbelievable drive as shown in your results video?? Just looked liked an unhappy dog to me...like what you see on the street with no home.
> 
> I'll get over it, I can see why they call schH gay lol


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Joel, I am a firm believer in different strokes for different folks. But, here is where we have to part company, while I have never called anyone gay or insinuated they were on a message board, yes, I would take it as an insult if someone insinuated I was gay. I have every right to take it that way just as you have the right to think it complimentary. Agreed though, it has no place on a dog board.



I agree with this, if Joel wants some rump roast, so be it. I'm gonna go track my dog, its time to let him out and see if he'll work.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joel Heffsen said:


> Wow I did not mean pray literally. Why are you so sensitive? Maybe because you too do not like *the gays*?


 Wow..."the gays". Just like "the Jews". Seems a little anti to me.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Wow..."the gays". Just like "the Jews". Seems a little anti to me.



Good point! 

What's with the homophobia in AKC?


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Wow..."the gays". Just like "the Jews". Seems a little anti to me.


I am sorry for I mean not to offend anybody here. What would be more acceptable terminology? The homosexual community? Gays and lesbians?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Neither prayers nor gays worry me.... I actually just like people.

You're making something out of nothing....gotta be a wind up.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I am sorry for I mean not to offend anybody here. What would be more acceptable terminology? The homosexual community? Gays and lesbians?



alternative lifestyle person is what we normally use on the forum. I pray you say that from now on. [-o<

I also learned that these shoes do not mean an alternative lifestyle person is an alternative lifestyle person.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I am sorry for I mean not to offend anybody here. What would be more acceptable terminology? The homosexual community? Gays and lesbians?


 
You're really wanting to talk about it aren't you ? Your middle name isn't Fellatio is it ?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> This may help, and he's very good....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcZx0ylgsWE&feature=fvw


Nice ass Maggie ;-) The swim goggles were especially complimentary to that "swang" ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I just called my gay dog training friend...

coversation went like this:

ring ring ring

Me: what's up ****?
Him: not much pussy...what's up....

then we talked about this subject...

he told me you are acting gay by bringing this up on here, and yes he is a member here too, and is gay himself....


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> alternative life style person is what we normally use on the forum. I pray you say that from now on. [-o<


Thank you Chris. Whatever you people prefer is the term I will use


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

My only question about all this is who is Joel Heffsen ? Is it Jeff , is it David F after being banned or is it Chris S ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

damn I need to take some focus factor lately...really really slipping...
lol
jokes abound on here lately....most going right over my head...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Actually, I am not even sure if anyone has ever made of point of whether we should call it gay or anything else. I think you would probably be far better off just talking dogs and dropping this bullshit discussion before you really do get your feelings hurt.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

OOps....too late. LMAO


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Good lord I'm slow, I just finally caught the anagram.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Nice ass Maggie ;-) The swim goggles were especially complimentary to that "swang" ;-)


 
Was good huh ? I have sum more ;-).


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> Thank you Chris. Whatever you people prefer is the term I will use



"YOU PEOPLE"? Are you being serious?

You sir are offensive. [-(

Please tell us how us people are different than you. Are YOU a straight white male or something?


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> "YOU PEOPLE"? Are you being serious?
> 
> You sir are offensive. [-(
> 
> Please tell us how us people are different than you. Are YOU a straight white male or something?



I am sorry about the misunderstanding. You mentioned that on the forum you say alternative lifestyle person. You people was meant as you people of the forum not you alternative lifestyle people. I beg your forgiveness


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I think this forum is just a cross section of the working dog community. On one hand you will see for instance Jeff poking fun at women and their role is IPO/SchH. Then on the other hand you will see me and Mike Suttle who have nothing but praise, respect and admiration for Mia Skogter. We have followed her career and she has done very well with her dog. I cant remember her dogs name at the moment, but I think its a Malinois. No, maybe its a Dobermann...., oh well, thats not important. 
Its all about respect. 8-[


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> My only question about all this is who is Joel Heffsen ? Is it Jeff , is it David F after being banned or is it Chris S ?


Oh now you've done Jim...made us all bi or tri curious :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

MY GUESS IS:

David Feliciano 

He had a big problem in the past with Debbie S.

Makes me wonder if the whole "Is my friend getting RIPPED OFF" thread isn't a bunch of BS too....since it was started by this apparently super gay guy...

or Chris S. who apparently has all the facts...

or Carol...just playing more games..


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> I am sorry about the misunderstanding. You mentioned that on the forum you say alternative lifestyle person. You people was meant as you people of the forum not you alternative lifestyle people. I beg your forgiveness



ok dude, seriously, you need to chill out and train your dog or something. Are you from Utah by chance? I love Zion National Park.

I'm nobody to forgive anybody but if you want to accept me as some kind of god that has the powers to forgive then I can roll with that. Now say a couple glory be's and a hail mary.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeahhh, if you played scrabble with the name, you could get JO out of it. 

Terrasita


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> MY GUESS IS:
> 
> David Feliciano
> 
> ...


Don't you go blowing his cover now...this is fun! By the way, no Blue Peter badge for that one.


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

I do not understand the backlash. I am newbie and have lots of questions. I just wanted to know why alternative lifestyle persons seem to be bashed on here. I didn't expect such a big response


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Yeahhh, if you played scrabble with the name, you could get JO out of it.
> 
> Terrasita


That's what I *finally* figured out...but would it be like JO to apologize? I highly doubt this. So either it's him and he's getting one hell of a laugh out of all of this by being the opposite of his usual self...or it's not him. I'm for the latter.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Don't you go blowing his cover now...this is fun! By the way, no Blue Peter badge for that one.


dammit
I really wanted a blue peter too....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

or it could be the joke about Buko went over so well...and it IS jeff....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Maren gets credit

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/hello-everybody-16400/

Does Joel work at a gas station too?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You don't understand the backlash.....bullshit. For starters you have to be dumb as a rock to have even stated such stupid thread. I know being gay must suck, but, if you have bonafide dog questions, righ now would be a good time to start a new thread.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

This thread is gay ... which is the opposite of schutzund


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

I think Jeff is gay but it took half of you 6 pages to figure out what an anagram was. 
Kudos on the trolling dude =D>


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm going to take a nap....this is too much deception lately....really not on my game....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I knew what an anagram was, just wasn't putting 2 names together as being the anagram...yeah I know, not to quick on the uptake there, lol.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I'm going to take a nap....this is too much deception lately....really not on my game....



Honestly I think Jeff would be more creative.

I think the mods should check IP addresses and regardless of who it is, that person should be banned. Period. Especially if it's jeremy anderson who should be banned anyway


----------



## Joel Heffsen (Jul 19, 2010)

No anagram. Just a wild coincidence. Is Jeff Oehlsen popular in dog sports?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Joel Heffsen said:


> No anagram. Just a wild coincidence. Is Jeff Oehlsen popular in dog sports?



Post a pic of your Valero or AT&T employee ID 

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...MhQSLxvCJBAAAAKoEBU_Q_qLa&fp=3e1259da36401bc4


not a single Joel Heffsen exists in google.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Honestly I think Jeff would be more creative.
> 
> I think the mods should check IP addresses and regardless of who it is, that person should be banned. Period. Especially if it's jeremy anderson who should be banned anyway


look u atheist lesbian. i haven't insulted anyone ](*,) 
just pointed out the obvious...... Jeff is a douche, the names a play on words, & only couple realized it.

oh & it has been the most entertaining yet the past couple days 

carry on :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> look u atheist lesbian. i haven't insulted anyone ](*,)
> just pointed out the obvious...... Jeff is a douche, the names a play on words, & only couple realized it.
> 
> oh & it has been the most entertaining yet the past couple days
> ...



tis entertaining but is boring now.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Honestly I think Jeff would be more creative.
> 
> I think the mods should check IP addresses and regardless of who it is, that person should be banned. Period. Especially if it's jeremy anderson who should be banned anyway


Usually I would think the same thing but I had such high hopes for that Buko thread with Carol and Jeff working together but that one turned out to be so lame . It just didn't live up to my expectations of them in the creativity department . 

It's not over yet though maybe something funny will eventually come out of all this .


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Usually I would think the same thing but I had such high hopes for that Buko thread with Carol and Jeff working together but that one turned out to be so lame . It just didn't live up to my expectations of them in the creativity department .
> 
> It's not over yet though maybe something funny will eventually come out of all this .



ok but lets agree to ban jeremy. he owes me lunch and didn't pay up.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> ok but lets agree to ban jeremy. he owes me lunch and didn't pay up.


Dude I told U already, when your ready to track for it, u can eat :lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> Dude I told U already, when your ready to track for it, u can eat :lol:


um yeah, I know where you live. So i'll come and kick your gay ass.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Joel Heffsen;207953 Is Jeff Oehlsen popular in dog sports?[/QUOTE said:


> No, because he is GAY!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> No, because he is GAY!!



Gay is for schH. Queer is for monido


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Gay is for schH. Queer is for monido


Whats ppd? pillow biter? :-(


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> I'm going to take a nap....this is too much deception lately....really not on my game....


The deception as been here all along. You just didn't see it.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

jeremy anderson said:


> Whats ppd? pillow biter? :-(


Rump Ranger. PPD is serious shit.


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Rump Ranger. PPD is serious shit.


<------- Sweet!!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mix the letters up in Joel Heffsen and it spells out Jeff Oehlsen and it kinda sounds the same. What a tool


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Maren gets credit
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/hello-everybody-16400/
> 
> Does Joel work at a gas station too?


And that, my friends, is why they pay me the big bucks.  Oh. Wait... #-o

The ironic thing is I normally suck at anagrams. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I need to start a poll on how many of you actually think that this is me.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I will vote no.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

As much as the OP apologizes, no I don't think it's you Jeff. I can't remember once seeing you apologize on here to anyone for anything.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I vote no too. Doesn't really seem Jeff's style. But the anagram was a nice touch. ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I need to start a poll on how many of you actually think that this is me.


Not you...unless you just recently learned how to properly use the quote function:wink:

I vote David F. (not Frost)


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

....seems like Jeff O. could have a pair of these shoes in his mondio wardrobe.....:-D Chris, funny post....\\/
like the term....alternative lifestyle person....? if HE is who cares...they find all kinds of ways to "come out".....if "they"- Jeff, and Joel can train and trial dogs....that's what counts!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


>


My girlfriend says that those are "eating yogurt out of Rock Hudson's a-- in the bathroom with Liberace, while Freddy Mercury looks on singing 'We are the champions", Gay..

I think that pretty gay


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sex, Religion, Politics! ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)

CLOSED!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Ron Gnodde said:


> Well I have never ever put a post on this forum I grew up in one of the most liberal countries in the world (Netherlands) where gay people go about day to day live just like the rest of us. They live next door etc. never a problem I'm just getting fed up with posts like this. Just train a dog and let the dog do the talking don't start shit before you try.


klare taal : mrgreen:, stel je je even voor?


----------

